# Kool-Aid in a fountain mister?



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Considering the amount of sugar in Koolaid, it would probably mess a mister up big time.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

I attempted to use food coloring in with a mister and it quit misting. I think it made the water too heavy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

YOu could seperate the mister from the cool aid.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'd have to say that would be a bad idea. But Frightener has a good thought there.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

If you're experimenting, try Tonic Water under a Black Light. That might give the mist an eerie glowing quality. 

You can NEVER have too much Black Light, I always say...


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

I havent tried the mister, but i have made my own fountain. I also purchased a puking witch fountain off of ebay this year for my drinks at my kids party. Maybe after they go to sleep we'll liven up the punch...I made my fountain for about 40 dollars which after looking was kinda expensive for how it looks, sad to say. ANyway hope that helps


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Save your mister, the koolade would ruin it. Why not just put some dry ice in the punch?
Dry ice is just frozen CO2, the same stuff that makes your soda fiz, it will do tripple duty, it will give you the fog you want, it will give your punch some fizz, and it will make your punch VERY cold. If you want to use your mister too, then put it above the punch, and feed it distilled water, the distilled water will let it live a much longer and happier life.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

FontGeek said:


> Why not just put some dry ice in the punch?
> Dry ice is just frozen CO2, the same stuff that makes your soda fiz, it will do tripple duty, it will give you the fog you want, it will give your punch some fizz, and it will make your punch VERY cold.


This is a cool idea Fontgeek but would you worry about guests accidently drinking a chunk of dry ice? How would you serve the punch without getting the dry ice in there with it? Also, how much is dry ice and where do ya buy it?


----------



## n5gqb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well it seems to work (so far) with a lighter texture drink, I tried it tonight with Crystal Light in a glass for a little while and seemed to work fine. Misters are getting cheap so if if messes up I'm not out much. True I could use dry ice but I'm seeking alternates. I am in a small town and only a few sources of it and last time I tried to get some on the the day of --all sold out!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

hexler said:


> This is a cool idea Fontgeek but would you worry about guests accidently drinking a chunk of dry ice? How would you serve the punch without getting the dry ice in there with it? Also, how much is dry ice and where do ya buy it?


You can put the dry ice in a sachet of netting or cheesecloth. Another idea is to put a smaller punch bowl inside a bigger one, and have the dry ice in plain water in one of them (probably the outer one). 

As to where to buy dry ice, look in the yellow pages under "Dry Ice". Failing that, try "Gases - Industrial and Medical" or "Welding Supplies" Prices vary. Sometimes you can get it cheaper, but have to buy something like a 20 pound minimum.


----------

